# Διεπιστημονικότητα & διαθεματικότητα



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2008)

Με απασχόλησαν τελευταία αυτοί οι όροι στα Ελληνικά και τα Αγγλικά τους αντίστοιχα. Έχουμε και λέμε:

Interdisciplinarity (διεπιστημονικότητα), multidisciplinarity (πολυεπιστημονικότητα), transdisciplinarity (?), cross-disciplinarity (?).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interdisciplinary

"...συζητήθηκαν και αναλύθηκαν, ανάμεσα σε άλλους, οι όροι interdisciplinary και transdisciplinary, οι οποίοι αποδίδονται στην ελληνική ως διεπιστημονικότητα και «διαθεματικότητα» από την προηγούμενη ηγεσία του Π. Ι. και ως δια-επιστημονικότητα ή εγκάρσια διεπιστημονικότητα αντίστοιχα, από άλλους Έλληνες ερευνητές."
http://www.protovoulia.net/arthra/transdisciplinary.htm

"Η χρησιμοποίηση, από το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο αρχικά και το Υπουργείο Παιδείας στη συνέχεια, του όρου διαθεματικό στον τίτλο του νέου Προγράμματος Σπουδών για το Δημοτικό Σχολείο και το Γυμνάσιο, καθώς και η παράλληλη χρήση του όρου διεπιστημονικότητα, χωρίς επιστημονικό ορισμό ούτε της διαθεματικότητας ούτε της διεπιστημονικότητας, δημιούργησαν μια εκτεταμένη σύγχυση. Γι’ αυτό το λόγο είναι αναγκαίο να αναφερθούμε στην ιστορική συγκρότηση της έννοιας διαθεματικότητα και στη διάκρισή της από την έννοια διεπιστημονικότητα. Θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως σημείο αναφοράς την ιστορία της εκπαίδευσης στις Η.Π.Α. από την οποία προέρχονται οι όροι inter-disciplinarity (ή multi-disciplinarity ή cross-disciplinarity) και curriculum integration (ή thematic teaching ή cross curricular themes) οι οποίοι μεταφράζονται ως διεπιστημονικότητα και διαθεματικότητα αντίστοιχα στη χώρα μας."
http://users.sch.gr/maritheodo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=118&Itemid=40 

Οπότε, με βάση αυτά που βλέπω η σύγχυση που χαρακτήριζε τη χρήση των όρων και τις παραλλαγές τους στα Αγγλικά μεταφέρθηκε και στα Ελληνικά.

Το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο και κάποιοι φιλόλογοι φαίνεται να καταλήγουν τελευταία στην διεπιστημονική προσέγγιση για το interdisciplinarity/ interdisciplinary approach και στη διαθεματική προσέγγιση για το cross-curricular, το οποίο αυτοί αποδίδουν ως cross-thematic. Cross-thematic βέβαια, με βάση τα ευρήματα στο Google, λέγεται μόνο από τους Έλληνες παιδαγωγούς.

Τι λέτε; Και τα trans- και cross- disciplinary πως θα τα πούμε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2008)

Να μια συζήτηση που ήθελα να αποφύγω σ' αυτή τη ζωή.

Να βάλω κι άλλους προβληματισμούς (δεχόμενος ότι η αντιστοιχία interdisciplinary <> διεπιστημονικός είναι παγιωμένη): αν αποφασίσει κανείς ότι το discipline είναι όχι επιστήμη, αλλά επιστημονικός κλάδος, και ότι κρατάμε το δια- για το inter- και θεωρούμε ότι το trans- έχει τη σημασία του υπερβατικού, άρα υπερ-, μπορούμε να φτάσουμε σε _διακλαδικός_ και _υπερκλαδικός_. 

Για το transdisciplinarity μάλιστα, πρέπει να αποφασίσεις πρώτα πώς το χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας για να προτείνεις απόδοση. Κόλαση. Φεύγω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2008)

Και με την ευκαιρία, από το άρθρο του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη στο σημερινό Βήμα:

Λέμε λ.χ. ότι πρέπει να έχουμε μια διδακτική μέθοδο πιο «μαθητοκεντρική», πιο ελκυστική, πιο ουσιαστική με έμφαση στη *διαθεματικότητα* (που είναι στην πραγματικότητα το να νιώσει ο μαθητής τη συνάφεια και το συνεχές τής γνώσης —και κατ' επέκτασιν τού κόσμου— και να αποφευχθεί η συσσώρευση σκόρπιων, ασύνδετων πληροφοριών που είναι γνώσεις αλλά δεν οδηγούν στη γνώση).


----------



## anef (Jul 24, 2008)

Για να μπερδέψω κι άλλο τη συζήτηση, για το _interdisciplinary _υπάρχει και ο όρος _διαπειθαρχικός_, γιατί κάποιοι κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες προτείνουν τον όρο _πειθαρχία _για το αγγλικό discipline, θέλοντας υποθέτω να αποφύγουν το _επιστημονικός _που δεν υπάρχει στην αγγλική λέξη και σε μια προσπάθεια να κάνουν εμφανείς και στα ελληνικά τις συνδηλώσεις του αγγλικού όρου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2008)

Θα ήθελα να πω ότι το "διαπειθαρχικός" εμένα μου θυμίζει μόνο μαργαριτάρι.
Στο ελληνικό Διαδίκτυο συνολικά εννιά ευρήματα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

*Discipline:*

1.Training expected to produce a specific character or pattern of behavior, especially training that produces moral or mental improvement.
2._ Controlled behavior resulting from disciplinary training; self-control._
3.
a. Control obtained by enforcing compliance or order.
b. A systematic method to obtain obedience: a military discipline.
c. A state of order based on submission to rules and authority: a teacher who demanded discipline in the classroom.
4. Punishment intended to correct or train.
5. A set of rules or methods, as those regulating the practice of a church or monastic order.
_6. A branch of knowledge or teaching._

The Free Online Dictionary.


*discipline* 
c.1225, from O.Fr. descepline, from L. disciplina "instruction given to a disciple," from discipulus (see disciple). Sense of "treatment that corrects or punishes" is from notion of "order necessary for instruction." The L. word is glossed in O.E. by þeodscipe. Meaning "branch of instruction or education" is first recorded c.1386. Meaning "military training" is from 1489; that of "orderly conduct as a result of training" is from 1509. The verb is attested from c.1300. Disciplinarian "one who enforces order" is first attested 1639; earlier used of Puritans who wanted to establish the Presbyterian "discipline" in England (c.1585).

Είναι δύο εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα που μένουν κάτω από την ίδια στέγη λόγω κάποιας -μάλλον- κοινής αρχής. Το διαπειθαρχικός με το διεπιστημονικός ή διακλαδικός από την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορούν να συσχετιστούν. Είναι σαν να λέμε ότι το σπίτι που στέγαζε τους δύο ξένους μετακόμισε στην Ελλάδα σε δύο διαφορετικά σπίτια τα οποία όμως σχετίζονται μεταξύ τους.

Τουλάχιστον αυτό νομίζω εγώ, εκτός κι αν έχω χάσει κάποιο επεισόδιο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2008)

Αυτό που είπε η anef είναι ότι ορισμένοι κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες έχουν προσπαθήσει να περάσουν τον όρο «πειθαρχία» σαν μετάφρασμα του «discipline», ομολογουμένως χωρίς μεγάλη επιτυχία, αλλά για πολύ καλούς λόγους (συνδηλώσεις του αγγλικού, δηλ. a science or art in its educational aspect, αντιστρεψιμότητα, διάκριση από τους άλλους όρους). Οι ίδιοι επιστήμονες είναι αναπόφευκτο να επιλέξουν το _διαπειθαρχικός_ σαν απόδοση για το _interdisciplinary_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Ναι, το κατάλαβα, αλλά προφανώς υπάρχει κάποια σύγχυση γιατί οι δύο σημασίες που μας απασχολούν εδώ είναι πλέον πολύ απομακρυσμένες η μία από την άλλη για να μπορέσει κανείς να πει ότι συσχετίζονται, ακόμα και στο Αγγλικό, πόσο μάλλον σε μετάφραση.


----------

